# The mental health benefits of photography



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2020)

I knew it! 

10 Benefits of Photography to Mental Health


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 19, 2020)

I have been touting those very points for having too many hobbies all along!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have been touting those very points for having too many hobbies all along!



I always refer to my solo photo outings as therapy.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 19, 2020)

All good points!  Getting out of the house and exploring local parks or trails to take photos is good exercise and good for the soul.  My husband and I were talking about that a month ago that there are many places we would not have visited if not for me wanting to take photos.  My video hobby sparked us taking private excursions in Mexico.  Otherwise we would be in a chair all week, but at the beach that is ok 

#10 in the article's photo has signs from the Don't Give Up Sign Movement.  I bought their wrist bands and have been giving out to friends and my instacart shoppers.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 19, 2020)

For me it is one word: intentionality.    It makes me look at the world intentionally and see what I would have overlooked.  

Also, I see a lot of crossover with pilots.  I think many photographers share these characteristics with pilots.  For me it is all three.

Art - like photographers pilots just like the view out the window and creative ways to experience it

Science/Engineering - like photographers pilots like to understand how complicated stuff works

Athletics - some pilots like the physical aspect of controlling the machine and many photographers crave the challenge of an adventure


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2020)

I sent this to my wife... she replied back, you better clean the garage, put up all the outdoor furniture, clean your pull barn, powerwash the side of the house, and clean up the flower beds this weekend or you get a real nice meaning of number 10.  I responded, get a flippin job and we'll talk about it....


----------



## JoeW (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm currently reading Rick Sammon's book "Photo Therapy" and it's very much along the same lines--how art (and specifically photography) enriches us and mentally heals us.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 24, 2020)

And then there's dark side no one mentions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 24, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> And then there's dark side no one mentions.
> View attachment 200603



I know this was meant in jest but it is so true of some.  I have a friend who is such a perfectionist that she agonizes for hours over getting the shot exactly right.  It doesn’t seem relaxing for her but I know she loves it.  As someone who can be very  self critical, I make it a point to keep my photography stress free.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 25, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's dark side no one mentions.
> ...



This. While I get frustrated sometimes (especially doing astrophotography...don’t get me started), even the most annoying of obstacles/failures I’m able to shake off quickly and still come away with an enjoyable experience 95% of the time.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I know this was meant in jest but it is so true of some



I think we've all experienced a few "crazy" moments in our photography journey. For me it's that point where the vision in my head won't  appear in the camera. Photography is one of those deceptively simple hobbies. I might plan and wait for the perfect sunrise, only to be outdone by a nonphotographer with a cell phone who just grabs a random shot on the way got work. 

Let's not forget the dreaded  G.A.S. that afflicts us all. We have to be just a tad "crazy" at times, to willingly fork over thousands of dollars on gear, in our quest to be better at a hobby, only to find out that to be even better we need to spend more. The good thing about G.A.S. is once you spend the first dollars to appease it, future spending comes easier without the need to justify it. 

I've found myself fighting  back the demons that seek to take the fun out of the hobby on more than one occasion over the years, but I keep doing it because every now and then I get that one perfect shot, where vision and reality come together, that is my moment of imperturbability.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 25, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> And then there's dark side no one mentions.
> View attachment 200603


love it..


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 25, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I have a friend who is such a perfectionist that she agonizes for hours over getting the shot exactly right. It doesn’t seem relaxing for her but I know she loves it.



I never agonize over perfection while taking a shot.  I stay in the moment, keep moving and looking and experimenting . 

I do find that sometimes when reviewing shots later I have a lot of "if I had just" revelations.

If I had just squatted down and shot up.

If I had just composed the shot like so.

If I had just used a different f stop.

If I had just had the camera set properly beforehand.

If I had just....

But in between all of those "if I had justs" are a few shots that make it all worth it.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 5, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> I knew it!
> 
> 10 Benefits of Photography to Mental Health


I love this there has been many times when a walk in the woods with my camera has been the best therapy ever for me....I really find photography very relaxing and try not to stress over what I take pictures of.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 23, 2021)

*PHOTOGRAPHY KEEPS THE BRAIN IN GREAT SHAPE
I liked this topic in the link she shared.*


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 23, 2021)

When I am alone in the countryside photographing wildlife I find it very therapeutic, and with everything that's gone on this last year or so it has helped me keep my sanity, I think.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 23, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> I have a friend who is such a perfectionist that she agonizes for hours over getting the shot exactly right. .



There have been times that I shot a bunch of photos and after reviewing the set deleted them all.  The difference for me is that I had fun attempting getting the shot I had in mind.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 24, 2021)

CherylL said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is such a perfectionist that she agonizes for hours over getting the shot exactly right. .
> ...


Well I think its kind of a big mistake you could have store them somewhere else because they can be useful anywhere that you don't even know.
This kind of thing has happened to me that is why I was recommending.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 24, 2021)

Felixkoch2312 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



I have way too much for storage now.  I do save items for future use in composites.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 24, 2021)

It would be healthier for me, mentally and physically,  if I spent more time shooting rather than posting on forums.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 24, 2021)

Well photography has helped my mental state
Just spent a few hours out with; the dogs and camera. Went to to the petersfield ponds, so did the rest of Hampshire it would seem.
Nice and relaxing few hours, later I will have at the images.


----------



## Nature'shooter (Jul 6, 2021)

Great post! Thanks for sharing


----------



## otherprof (Aug 18, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I sent this to my wife... she replied back, you better clean the garage, put up all the outdoor furniture, clean your pull barn, powerwash the side of the house, and clean up the flower beds this weekend or you get a real nice meaning of number 10.  I responded, get a flippin job and we'll talk about it....


It’s nice to see your wife has a hobby, too.🤣


----------



## Daria91 (Oct 19, 2021)

I know that taking pictures in nature can have many health benefits. Studies have shown that photography not only helps us focus on positive life experiences, it can boost self-esteem and even lower levels of the stress hormone cortisol.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 19, 2021)

-

The greatest benefit for me is "not to fix my life on the job".

I go shoot every day — rain, snow, or shine — for at least an 
hour just to make sure I see the successive seasons go by and
the changing life within.


----------



## arunzcreation (Nov 6, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> I knew it!
> 
> 10 Benefits of Photography to Mental Health


IMPROVES SELF-CARE HABITS​ENCOURAGES COMMUNITY INTERACTION​CAN HELP YOU REMEMBER THE JOYS OF LIFE​PROVIDES A BEAUTIFUL VISION OF THE WORLD​KEEPS THE BRAIN IN GREAT SHAPE​WE GET TO ENJOY WHAT YOU LOVE EVEN MORE​PHOTOS ARE POSITIVE MOOD STIMULANTS​IMPROVES CREATIVITY​GIVES YOU A SENSE OF DIRECTION​


----------



## BasilFawlty (Nov 9, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> I knew it!
> 
> 10 Benefits of Photography to Mental Health


I had a small part in an Emmy winning documentary on Mental Health.  This is a short trailer I put together from that documentary.  Note the first part of the clip shows a young lady "mentoring" another young lady with mental health issues - using photography.


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh hell yes! COVID is one thing but I doubled down on it with two spine surgeries and a long recovery period. I am absolutely certain that, without photography, I'd have been clinically depressed!


----------



## mrca (Nov 23, 2021)

Photography is chicken soup for the soul.   Excellent article in the original post.  Photography can demand complete concentration and mental focus, taking ones mind off stress of every day life.   It can never be completely mastered so learning can be constant and constant exercise for aging brains.   Hauling a bag and walking is great exercise.   Interaction with other people you may not know is interesting and mentally stimulating.   It pushes us out of our analyitical left brain where many stay in their jobs and live into the creative, left brain.  A wonderful, multifaceted pursuit.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Nov 24, 2021)

mrca said:


> Photography is chicken soup for the soul.   Excellent article in the original post.  Photography can demand complete concentration and mental focus, taking ones mind off stress of every day life.   It can never be completely mastered so learning can be constant and constant exercise for aging brains.   Hauling a bag and walking is great exercise.   Interaction with other people you may not know is interesting and mentally stimulating.   It pushes us out of our analyitical left brain where many stay in their jobs and live into the creative, left brain.  A wonderful, multifaceted pursuit.


Well stated.


----------

